
The divorce: Adobe Vs. Apple  - hendler
http://supercalafragilisticexpialadocio.us/the-divorce-adobe-vs-apple
======
pieter
I think the issue really is only Flash. Adobe's CS software is still important
for Apple, and Apple approved Adobe's Ideas app on the iPhone. There's a lot
of friction because of Flash, but I find it hard to believe there's a total
divorce.

I wonder if Flash will ship by default on OS X 10.7

